# Advice and Opinions



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Take a look at this measurement and tell me what you think about it, this is the mains only in a 2 channel setup. How solid do the mains look? How would you eq this measurement to achieve the desired result, which would be close to flat using 75db as the refrence point?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

A suitable target level for that response would probably be about 72 dB rather than 75 dB. Pretty uneven below 100 Hz with big dips at 50 and 74 Hz, could do with moving things around a bit to see if those can be filled in and/or use a sub.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi John,
I am not sure what you mean by a suitable target of 72db vs 75db? The 75db number is where I have the settings in REW set for calibration, please explain and how it changes things. : John do you mean just to pull down the peaks to 72db instead of 75db?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A Target of 72 dB is a good mid-way point in the response curve you’ve generated. If you go with 75 dB and attempt equalization, there would be very little “pulling down peaks to 756 dB. Instead, you’d be boosting virtually the entire response curve _up_ to that point. So basically, you’d be using the equalizer as a defacto volume control, which is really poor form. With the Target moved down to 72 dB, and equalizing for flat to that point, you’d be boosting the frequencies below 72 dB, and cutting frequencies above 75 dB.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Wayne,
Thanks for chimming in, so I am correct in what I said earlier to john? Should I just be pulling the peaks down to 72db instead of 75db?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, in the EQ window use 72 dB as the 'Target Level' and you'll see where the target lies against your measurement.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey John,
Got it thanks, now things are starting to make sense to me...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jcmusic said:


> Hi Wayne,
> Thanks for chimming in, so I am correct in what I said earlier to john? Should I just be pulling the peaks down to 72db instead of 75db?


If you only do that, then you’re only half-way there to achieving flat response. As I noted above, you should not only pull the peaks down to 72 dB, but EQ the troughs in response up to 72 dB. At least in your case, the big depression between 600-2kHz needs to be addressed. The speaker naturally rolls out below 100 Hz, so I wouldn’t worry about anything under 72 dB below that point.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok Wayne,
This is what I have as of this morning Saturday.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks good. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Wayne,
I agree I thought it looked good as well but, I am having or did yesterday a little dificulty in listening to it. It sounds really good but kinda on the bright side, like now I am hearing alot more of things that I wasn't hearing before if that makes sense.

Edit: What a difference a day makes!!! I can't explain it but in listening today all is well. The system sounds awesound right now it must have just been me yesterday when I thought it sounded on the bright side!!!


----------



## jonl (Nov 16, 2013)

What speakers/ amp are you using? My mic is on the way. I have learned alot just from this thread....


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Jon,
Well my system is highly modded but, the speakers started out as Klipsch Khorns the only thing still Klipsch is the cabinets and 15" woofer. The mid driver is a BMS4592 mid only this is a 2" driver with a 2" wooden full tractrix flare. The tweeter is an ATP200, my amp is a Korneff 45 tube type. The speakers are 108db efficent and the amp puts out 2wpc max.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

New measurements as of today, not real sure about these eq numbers.

Edit: Using a different eq I settled on the Dec.24 13 current measurement..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The “current EQ” measurement looks the best. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be adding a sub this week in the hope of getting a flater response and more reinforced sound!!!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

For two if you can put them for starters mid wall front and back.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Could you be a little more clear on what you are trying to say here???


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

One at middle of the front wall & one at middle of the back wall.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

I am only trying one to start with and there is only one place in my room for it, that would be along the side wall on either side.
Edit last measurement..


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok try middle of either side wall.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

New sub arrives today looking forward to playing with it!!!!


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok so after playing with the new sub a bit i have it sounding quite nice, actually I found the sound that I have been looking for. A nice tight bass with a bit of thump that's clean and doesn't linger, I was so impressed with the sub I ordered a second one to see if I can smooth out one bad area. Measurements to be posted later...


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Just an update the second sub arrived and then crapped out after an hour of playing, talked to the sub Co. they sent out a brand new one the next day. It will be here Tuesday so just waiting for now.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

The second sub finally arrived and I was able play with it some today here is the graph from today, I am happy to this point with the results things are sounding really good.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t your equalizer do anything about that honkin’ peak just north of 40 Hz? Also, you have overall response drooping downward below 100 Hz, like a reverse house curve. I’d at least try to flatten the overall trend in bass response







​

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Wayne,
That will be the next thing I do, I have another measurement I will post later not home now.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is the results of todays work, system sounds much better than the graph looks specially on the low end...


----------

